# Mig-9



## eccles (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello all, really would appreciate some help in obtaining some information on the Mig-9 "fargo". Pilots notes, landing, take off speeds etc.

What would be useful is a good search engine, particularly for aviation and tech stuff in general. If anyone can give me some direction, I sure can use the advice. Thanks in advance.

eccles


----------



## Venganza (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's the direct link for the Mig-9 - , -9 from the airwar.ru site. Unfortunately it's all in Russian. Hope this helps!

Venganza


----------



## Flyboy2 (Feb 11, 2009)

You can try
AirToAirCombat.Com: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-9 Fargo in Detail


----------



## eccles (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies gents, will check out the links. I did manage to find a small PDF file [3 pages] containing some info on the Mig-9, Yak-13 and Mig-13. It has aircraft performance charts for all three planes, forgot to bookmark the site. What else!

If anyone else is interested in having a look you are most welcome. Ahem, how do I upload a PDF file. Is it ok to do so, as I got the file from another site, dont want to get lynched just yet.

regards..............eccles


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2009)

eccles, folks upload technical information all the time in the Technical - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums section.

You can head over there, and choose the section that would best apply to your PDF, and then upload it to share. If no thread exists with your MiG-9 data, then why not create one 

To upload a file, whether it's an image, video or a PDF, simply click the POST REPLY or NEW THREAD button. You will see the message area for your text, and directly below that is the Additional Options area, find and click the Manage Attachments button and an upload panel will appear.

It's pretty straightforward from there


----------



## eccles (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks GrauGeist, will keep my eye's open. Since buying IL2-1946 have become a Mig-9 nut. Have searched the web but information on the bird is really hard to come by.

Your help is appreciated, regards..............eccles


----------

